# Auswahlhilfe Siemens Schütze



## Wu Fu (16 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es von Siemens eine Auswahlhilfe zur Schütz/Hilfsschalter-Konfiguration gibt und vielleicht sogar den Link dazu nennen?
Wäre verdammt super.

Ich beiß mir hier gerade die Zähne aus.
Ich brauch auf Schütze mit 3Leistungskontakten und 1Öffner Hilfskontakt (3RT1016-1BB42) einen Hilfskontaktklemmblöcke mit 2Öffner und 1Schließer.
Hört sich nach einer einfachen Aufgabe an, nicht aber wenn die Schütze von Siemens sein sollen.:x
Nach einiger Suche hatte ich zwar Hilfschalter bestellt diese passen aber nicht auf die Schütze, weil das Ganze kodiert ist.
Hab zwar mittlerweile herausgefunden, dass die Kodierung über Kennzahlen funktioniert nicht aber wie ich das im Vorfeld feststellen kann.
O Mann umständlicher gehts echt nicht.


----------



## Sockenralf (16 September 2011)

Hallo,

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/DQ/DQzMDE0MwAA_6015385_HB/506081710DS03.pdf

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/DE/DE3ODE1AAAA_35554359_HB/LV1T_03_2010_03.pdf

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=34807247&treeLang=de


Sollte passen


Was meinst du mit "Kennzahlen"??

MfG


----------



## Wu Fu (18 September 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.
Leider komme ich aber noch nicht weiter.
Die Kennzahl ist in der zweiten PDF auf der PDF-Seite 17 beschrieben.
Bild rechts, mit Schütz links oben beginnend. Ich habe nun einen Schütz mit der Kennzahl 01 (Hilfskontakt Öffner) und kann nun nur Hilfskontaktklemmblöcke mit Kennzahlen 40,31,22,20,11,02 verwenden. Wie ich im Vorfeld die richtigen Hilfskontaktklemmblöche ausfindig mache, keine Ahnung 
Mein erster Versuch war einen Klemmblock mit 2Öffner/2Schließer bestellen. Wie sich herausstellte hat dieser die Kennzahl 32E und passt nicht zwecks eine kleinen Nase, die das einrasten verhindert.
Die Kennzahl 32E steht in Minischrift auf dem Bauteil, ich hab 3 Minuten gesucht und an meinen geistigen Fähigkeiten gezweifelt, bis ich die Zahl gefunden habe.

Es muss doch möglich sein, ohne mehrstündiger Suche die richtige Schütz/Hilfsschalter Kombination zusammenzustellen.
Im PDF sehe ich zwar welche Kennzahlen zusammenpassen, aber nicht wie ich das im Vorfeld zusammenstellen kann.


----------



## Sockenralf (18 September 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke, daß ein 3RH1911-1FA22 passt, aber ich schau morgen mal im Geschäft nach

MfG


----------



## Wu Fu (18 September 2011)

Danke wäre echt super.


----------



## Sockenralf (19 September 2011)

Hallo,

gerade in der Hand:
ein Schütz 3RT1016-1BB41 und einen Hilfsschaltblock 3RH1911-1HA12 (2Ö / 1S ) --> passt zusammen


MfG


----------



## Wu Fu (19 September 2011)

Hallo,
Danke für die Mühe, aber ich habe leider keinen 





> 3RT1016-1BB41


 sondern einen/mehrere 





> 3RT1016-1BB42


dieser hat als Hilfskontakt schon einen Öffner drauf.

Hast du die Möglichkeit zu prüfen, ob das zusammenpasst?

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 September 2011)

Es gibt bei den Zusatzblöcken nur Unterschiede ziwschen den Baureihen/Größen. Wenn der auf das 3RT1016-1BB41 passt, dann passt der auch ganz sicher auf das 3RT1016-1BB42.


----------



## MSB (19 September 2011)

@Daniel
Auf deine Schütze dürften sämtliche Hilfsschalter ohne anhängiges E passen (und natürlich für die Baugröße S00).

Der Hilfsschalter von Sockenralf (3RH1911-1HA12), passt sicher nicht auf dein Schütz,
da es ein 22*E* Hilfsschalter ist, der nur auf die Schließer-Grundgeräte passt.

Im 2ten PDF auf Seite 15 ist das eigentlich relativ eindeutig beschrieben.

Das Problem hast du übrigens bei jedem Schützhersteller, allerdings verzichten die meisten
auf eine gesonderte Kodierung, allerdings trifft man dann in der Praxis immer mal
wieder doppelte Kontaktnummern an (Grundgerät + Hilfsschalterblock 13/14 bzw. 21/22).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wu Fu (19 September 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich doppelt poste schreib ich nochmal. Der vorhin geschriebene Beitrag taucht nicht auf.

@Tiegerente
Nein leider nicht, ich hatte schon Hilfsschalter bestellt, die auf 3RT1016-1BB41 gepasst haben, auf 3RT1016-1BB42 leider nicht.

@Manuel
Genau das habe ich gemeint mit Kennzahl.
Aber woher weißt du, dass der 3RH1911-1HA12 die Kennzahl 22*E* hat? Ich finde das nicht raus.
Und wie finde ich einen Hilfsschalter mit richtiger Kennzahl?


----------



## Sockenralf (19 September 2011)

Hallo,

Schande über mich 


Die Siemens soll der Blitz doch beim sch**** treffen



MfG


----------



## MSB (19 September 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> @Manuel
> Genau das habe ich gemeint mit Kennzahl.
> Aber woher weißt du, dass der 3RH1911-1HA12 die Kennzahl 22*E* hat? Ich finde das nicht raus.
> Und wie finde ich einen Hilfsschalter mit richtiger Kennzahl?



http://mall.automation.siemens.com

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/goos/catalog/Pages/SearchResult.aspx?search=3RT1016-1BB42&exact=n

Dann Artikelnummer anwählen, Gehe zu Katalog, hier gibt es dann den Reiter Zubehör,
da gibt es dann diverse Hilfsschalter, mit E und ohne E.

WICHTIG:
Um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen, Hilfsschalter mit E beziehen sich auf die Gesamtkontaktzahl des Schützes,
ohne E nur auf den Hilfschalter.

Der 22E Hilfsschalter hat also eigentlich 1 Schließer / 2 Öffner,
der 22 Hilfsschalter hat aber 2 Schließer / 2 Öffner.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wu Fu (19 September 2011)

So, ich hab mich nun für den 3RH1911-1FA22 entschieden.
Ich berichte wieder obs funktioniert hat, oder sich der Siemensfriedhof im Lager vergrößert.

Das System der Kennzahlen hatte ich auch nicht verstanden, dachte zuerst alle Hilfskontakte werden zusammen gezählt, beim Nächsten hats dann wieder nicht funktioniert, aber klar hatte ja kein E.
Der der sich das System ausgedacht hat verstehts wahrscheinlich...zumindest teilweise.

Nun habe ich für 5 Hilfskontaktklemmblöcke ca. 4 Stunden gebraucht, so billig könnte das Zeug gar nicht sein, damit sich der Aufwand lohnt.
Das nächste Mal lass ichs den Großhändler aussuchen. Ich dachte, wenn Siemens schon soviel Hintergrundwissen erfordert gäbs evtl ein kleines Tool das die Auswahl erleichtert. Schade.

Normalerweise setzen wie Möller ein, hier war (leider) Siemens gefordert.

Aber Danke für die Unterstützung.

Als Anhang noch ein Bild, wo die Kennzahl ersichtlich ist.*ROFL*


----------



## Paule (19 September 2011)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> So, ich hab mich nun für den 3RH1911-1FA22 entschieden.


Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht zu spät! 
Die Hilfskontakte gibt es auch einzeln, sprich nur ein Schließer oder nur ein Öffner. Somit kann der Hilfsschaltblock beliebig aufgebaut werden ohne das jede Variante (22,31,40) im Lager liegen muss.


----------



## Wu Fu (20 September 2011)

Doch, die Hilfskontaktblöcke wurden gestern noch bestellt.
Aber egal, Hauptsache es passt.
Den Block einzeln aufbauen wäre wirklich am einfachsten, auch wenn ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen kann, dass dies mechanisch stabil wird..


----------



## element. (21 September 2011)

Mal ehrlich, habt ihr schon mal einen richtig brauchbaren Onlinekonfigurator / Onlinekatalog gesehen? Also ich nicht. Für solche Zwecke, speziell Siemen, hab ich den Siemens Niederspannungskatalog in Papierform.  LV 10.1 und LV 10.2


----------



## Wu Fu (22 September 2011)

Für so einen Weltkonzern wie Siemens dürfte das doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Blutiger Anfänger (6 Februar 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:
Ich benötige für die Simens Schütze 3TG1001-0BB4 Hilfskontakte (2S/1Ö), finde aber nirgendwo etwas passendes.
Muss ich jetzt etwa alle 5 Schütze wegwerfen???
Ich hoffe ich werde geholfen


----------



## snake_1842 (7 Februar 2014)

Schonmal den technischen Support angerufen? Geht meistens schneller, als ewig im netz zu suchen!


----------



## MSB (7 Februar 2014)

@Anfänger
Ich denke in dem Fall ist die Antwort relativ einfach, für diese Kleinstschütze gibt es schlicht keine Hilfsschalter.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

